
Why We Switched from Angular (2/4) to React - maderalabs
https://www.crowdsync.io/blog/2017/09/06/why-we-switched-from-angular-to-react/
======
melicerte
TL;DR we switched to react because 1\. react is small (codebase wise) 2\.
react community is wide 3\. react + redux = love.

I personally think that, although 1 and 2 are correct, this is not sufficient
reason to choose one framework over another.

For 3, you can do Angular + Redux and it works perfectly well.

